# new noise after exhaust install



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

so I put kooks lt heders, kooks catless mid pipes, and a bassani exhaust. now when ever I let off the gas after a hard acceleration to shift, I hear an almost blow off type sound. is this normal or should I do something?? im ok with it just out of curiosity


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"Sound" is hard to quantify or qualify without a vid.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

http://vid20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/pongorulz/IMG_4377.mp4

heres the best clip ihave right now. dont know if you can really hear what im talking about, but id thought i post it anyways.


----------

